# probleme safari sur ipod touch 3g!



## nouruch97 (30 Septembre 2011)

salut a tous 
mon navigateur safari sur l'ipod touch se ferme automatiquement des que je l'ouvre(comme s'il ya un manque de memoire ) et puisque safari ne marche appstore,mail,et meme les videos ne marchent plus (je trouve "plugin hindled load" quleque chose comme ca sur un autre navigateur et sur facebook j'attends quelques secondes et le videos se ferme ) !!
j'ai vider tous l'historiques et les cookies et la  cache puis j'ai ferme l'ipod pendant une demi heure et c'est toujours pareil !!
P.S: j'ai voulu supprimer des apps (les derniers) mais je rencontre 2 apps ne se supprime pas :beaver's et melon truck (le spring board se reboot d'une facon auto ) 
j'ai aussi voulu les supprimer avec itunes mais je ne peux pas car l'ipod n'est pas synchronise et je n'ai pas un sauvgarde sur le pc 
mon ipod est 3g 32 go jailbraike en 4.2.1
un grand merci d'avance


----------



## theweep (30 Septembre 2011)

Je n'ai qu'un conseil a te donner, restaure le.


----------



## nouruch97 (1 Octobre 2011)

theweep a dit:


> Je n'ai qu'un conseil a te donner, restaure le.


est ce que vous pouvez me donner une autre methode pour supprimer ces apps (sauf l'itunes biensur )
merci


----------



## theweep (1 Octobre 2011)

Salut, par ssh puisque ton iPod est jailbreaké, mais je ne pense pas que ce soient ces apps qui soient en cause, est ce que tu a essayé de quitter toutes les apps ouvertes avec un double clic su home ?


----------



## nouruch97 (1 Octobre 2011)

je pense bien que je vais le restaurer 
mais lorsque je fais la restauration il me demande de mettre l'ipod a jour !
est ce que je peux restaurer l'ipod meme s'il est jailbraike et si je faits le MAJ est ce que je peux endomager l'ipod ??


----------



## theweep (1 Octobre 2011)

Non, tu peut restaurer/ mettre a jour, peu importe ce qu'il y a avant, c'est ça qu'est bon avec les ipod


----------



## nouruch97 (1 Octobre 2011)

theweep a dit:


> Non, tu peut restaurer/ mettre a jour, peu importe ce qu'il y a avant, c'est ça qu'est bon avec les ipod



Et le jailbreak va rester ou nn ?? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## theweep (1 Octobre 2011)

le jailbreak va partir et toute tes applis, tu aura un ipod neuf


----------



## nouruch97 (1 Octobre 2011)

Surtout que sur cydia il ya un avertissement sur la version 4.3.5

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h33 ----------




theweep a dit:


> le jailbreak va partir et toute tes applis, tu aura un ipod neuf



Ok merci bcp !!


----------

